# Dish Washer Rehab [WIP]



## stereo.pete (Dec 8, 2015)

Well, I made this knife for my FIL for Christmas last year and he's enjoyed it quite a bit. In fact it's become his go to kitchen knife, but I knew it was only a matter of time before my MIL got her hands on it and did something goofy. Sure enough, about three weeks ago she thought she would be nice, and toss it in the dish washer. Well, let's just say O1 and paper liners do not react well to the chaotic environment held within a dish washer. The micarta had little to no damage except for some scratches.



















Here she is after I removed the handle, I will post refinishing pics as I make progress. My goal is to have her ready again for service by Christmas.


----------



## daveb (Dec 8, 2015)

Pete who???

Missed you around here. Hope that changes.

How goes the shop?


----------



## Godslayer (Dec 8, 2015)

:sad0: I don't know you, but I can only imagine your emotions right now, I would be in near tears if that happened to any of my knives, you have my sympathies and I wish your knife a speedy recovery, I look forward to seeing it in fighting form again soon.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 8, 2015)

@Dave, the shop is going well, albeit I haven't had much time to dedicate to knife making this last year due to work and other issues. I'm glad to get back into it though, and this rehab job is just what I needed to get my head back in the game. It's good to see some familiar faces still on here :cool2:

@Godslayer, honest I wasn't that mad, I knew it was only a matter of time. I'm looking at it this unfortunate turn of events as an opportunity to "sharpen" my skills at rehabbing a blade made by me...pun intended.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 9, 2015)

Welcome back Mr Pete


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm looking forward to seeing the WIP and the "after pics"



stereo.pete said:


> honest I wasn't that mad


Am I the only one who read this and saw the instructions in the background on how to rebuild a gun lol


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 10, 2015)

I spent a little time today working with some sandpaper to clean her up a bit. The rust went away quickly, but there is some unfortunate pitting. This knife now has the look of a well worn Forgecraft, which is kinda cool. I'm deciding on whether or not I should go back to micarta or use wood for the handle. What do you guys think?


----------



## daveb (Dec 10, 2015)

It's going back right? Micarta or maybe a dip coat.




r


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 10, 2015)

You have the right attitude Pete. Thanks for showing the repair in progress. Looking forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 10, 2015)

@Mucho it's good to be back sir!

Here she is with all rust removed, not bad at all. I did this with 1000 grit sand paper at first, but then switched to my scotchbrite belt on my 2x72 :viking: .










I'm debating whether or not to go full hand rubbed finish...I guess the practice wouldn't hurt.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 18, 2015)

Ok, now it's time to work on the handle, step one is choose a handle material. Since the chances of this knife being damaged again are high I have opted for a cheap handle material, which is black dymondwood. After cutting the blocks from a larger piece, I placed the knife on top of two blocks and secured them with tape. Into the vice they went and I drilled 1/8" holes and then reamed them.





I also reproofiled the tip since it was a bit too blunt for a pairing/utility knife. This was my very first utility knife and I've since modified the design a bit. 





Every dad likes to show off his baby :big grin:





Designing the new "bolster" area of the handle, here I am trying something slightly different





Using the disc sander to create the curve in the handle.





Here's the initial curve at 220 grit, I still need to get a good finish on this area as once the knife is glued it will be a real pain in my butt.





Here's what 600 grit looks like on crappy dymondwood, this will work.





Break time and then glue up to commence afterwards. Don't hate on the stick, I was gifted a box of them from my FIL and their not terrible... :O


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 18, 2015)

Time for a tequila now that the handle is curing.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 19, 2015)

Cigars, tequila, knives, guns and interesting workshop you got there.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 19, 2015)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Cigars, tequila, knives, guns and interesting workshop you got there.



I have many vices :knife:


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 19, 2015)

stereo.pete said:


> I have many vices :knife:



I can relate to that!! Can't do the cigars though. Was in the Navy for 20 years and had access to the best of the best...never could get over the whole "a panzer division rolled across my tongue the next day" part though. Oh well.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 21, 2015)

Getting closer!


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 21, 2015)

And she's finished folks, just in time for Christmas! I took the handle to 600 grit, it has a really nice feel to it and the blade was hit many times with a scotchbrite belt at high speeds. Nearly all of the major pitting has been removed, and I just need to give her a quick sharpening on the stones and wrap her up. Yes, I know I am terrible at photography, please forgive me for the iPotato pics. :O


----------



## SuperSharp (Dec 22, 2015)

Looks really nice. I like the handle contour.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 22, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## DanHumphrey (May 12, 2016)

stereo.pete said:


> I have many vices :knife:



ATF must just love you.


----------

